# April 2016 Challenge........BACON



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Something specifically that has not been done as an ingredient is_* BACON, *_/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif The Gateway Meat, so lets see some dishes centered around or with bacon as an ingredient.

Could be a simple Bacon & Eggs for breakfast, a tasty classic of Coq Au Vin, Chocolate Covered Bacon, Quiche Lorraine, Bacon Jam, Cheese Burgers...... You get the idea, everything is better with bacon. For those that make their own, lets see some of your wares, there is plenty of time to get a week long cure on a belly or shoulder for buck board bacon. for those who have never made any, there is still time to learn, it's not complicated.





  








10426674_929183733768403_8807278997441193424_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 2, 2016












  








bacon3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 2, 2016












  








bacon4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 2, 2016












  








bbbacon3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 2, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Great idea !


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

As if there were not enough clogged arteries from last month ...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hank said:


> As if there were not enough clogged arteries from last month ...


I'll be handing out an extra Lipitor with each entry.


----------



## lurah (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm new here. Live in bacon country where there are any number of bacon fest events held to sold out crowds. My grown children have all attended the original Baconfest in the capitol city, it's in it's 9th year. We have one locally, as well. Restaurants, organizations, service clubs, etc. can have a booth and serve a bacon concoction of their choice. Chocolate dipped bacon, bacon cupcakes, you think of a way to do bacon and it's there. Coq au Vin, BLTs and any other recipe with bacon tidbits are popular at our home, I have several soup recipes. Of course,our favorite is bacon on a breakfast plate. I travel about 75 miles to purchase pork products from an award winning locker in between having a hog processed there for our family freezers about once a year. Oh the joy of corn fed hogs for fine pork products!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

La grande bouffe! Bacon suicide feast! Let's die all together wtf!


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

If I am going to die with clogged arteries than I am going to die a winner! Or not, but really, eating bacon is a win in itself... Good luck everyone!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Lets get this party started - Bacon and scallion pancakes with a side of crispy duck and an artery cleansing arugula salad.





  








IMG_20160402_163003_zpsjot84fhs.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2016











  








IMG_20160402_164102_zpsy0zm1daj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2016











  








IMG_20160402_170856_zps9z2ffdaz.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2016








I made a hot water dough, rolled it out after resting, brushed it with a mix of bacon drippings and toasted sesame oil then rolled it up and rolled that up. Then I rolled it out again, brushed with the oil mix then added the filling and rolled it up and cut it in two then rolled those out. That's a boat load of layers. Fried them in an oiled pan till crispy on both sides. They were quite flakey I was impressed - my first time making these. (won't be the last either).

Crispy D'Artagnon duck - The whole show and it sho 'nuff was goooood.





  








IMG_20160402_180834_zpsorhjfdpc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2016











  








IMG_20160402_182645_zpswqokeemq.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 2, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll definitely work on another hunk of this:





  








buckboard.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 3, 2016








This is a brown sugar and maple buckboard bacon, made from a hunk of shoulder. It was cold smoked for a few days, was very tasty. And I'll be pickin up some bellies tomorrow for sure.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Maple Bacon custard -





  








IMG_20160403_150431_zpsxyeieobv.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 3, 2016











  








IMG_20160403_173653_zpsi9lv0koy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 3, 2016











  








IMG_20160403_175437_zps81tdzltt.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 3, 2016








I had custard left over from chocolate, cranberry French toast this morning and didn't want to waste it so I made this. The texture is grainy because the eggs and dairy were premixed, but oh man this is delicious. Salty, Sweet and Smokey all in one - I encourage everyone to try it. Next time I'll make it as a true Flan.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm curious, is fresh pork belly on the table or must it be cured/smoked to qualify?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh belly would be great in many preparations, but let's stick with smoked & cured.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Just ordered my Prague Powder #1, so at the very least the challenge has got me to finally make my own bacon. Wanted to for years, but never did. I will have my first entry tonight with some store bought.

I do have one question for @chefbubba. Does Canadian bacon count? After seeing @teamfat make some, I've wanted to give it a go.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Careful!! Making that first slab of bacon at home could lead to a lifetime of charcuterie. Here's a place I've used before to enable my habit:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/

About a week ago my wife was in a fridge cleaning frenzy and threw out all the icky looking natural sausage casings I had stashed in a bottom drawer, so I'll be using them soon.

mjb.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

ChefHoff said:


> I do have one question for @chefbubba. Does Canadian bacon count? After seeing @teamfat make some, I've wanted to give it a go.


I hope so! Canadian is back bacon from the loin. I like bbb - buckboard bacon made from a boston butt


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I did not take step by step pics as final product is all that is needed. I removed skn and marinated chicken drumsticks in brown sugar, sambel olek, fish sauce, lime zest, double black soy sauce, rice vinegar, and sesame/peanut oil. Frenched the drums. Wrapped in bacon and indirect grilled for two hours. Didn't feel the need to smoke as bacon already smoky. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 5, 2016








And served with Thai peanut noodle which my wife said was weird combo, but still delicious. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ChefHoff said:


> I do have one question for @chefbubba. Does Canadian bacon count? After seeing @teamfat make some, I've wanted to give it a go.


Look again at the 4th picture in the original announcement. That is NOT belly.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Look again at the 4th picture in the original announcement. That is NOT belly.
> 
> mjb.


4th picture is buckboard bacon yes? That would be shoulder. So, loin should count too. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Well @chefbuba has the final say if cured loin products count. But with those chicken drums you may have already wrapped it up.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

@ChefHoff Canadian bacon is fine, same process different cut. Have you ever cured anything? If not, I recommend that you use % of weight for your salt, cure, sugar vs 3 TBSP & 1/4 cup, etc. This method is much more accurate.

You need to have an accurate digital scale. Weigh your meat, convert that to grams. Your cure will be 2-2.5% of the meat weight in salt, .25% cure#1, 1.5% sugar. For my taste, 2% salt is perfect, 2.5% was too salty, just depends on how salty you like things. Example, for a 10lb belly there is 4536g. 2% salt is 90.72g, cure is 11.34g, sugar is 68.84.

Mix all together rub all over the belly and place in a zip bag or vacuum seal, turn it daily and massage the cure into the meat. Should take about a week. Rinse, let dry in the fridge on a rack uncovered for at least 24 hrs, this will let the smoke adhere better. Smoke low temp if you can, I do 150 for 4 hrs then bring it up to 175 or so for about an hour until IT hits 160


teamfat said:


> Look again at the 4th picture in the original announcement. That is NOT belly.
> 
> mjb.


Belly, shoulder, loin, jowl, it's all good.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

@ChefHoff Those drums look mighty tasty!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I wish I could find find raw jowl! And yes indeed, metric weights make it so much easier.  I'm hoping to see lots of good stuff in this challenge, though it might take a week or two or three.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

For those of you who might be considering jumping in to home made bacon, here's a tip. Put the meat and the cure into the bag or whatever, check it, massage it on a regular basis, like once a day, maybe every other day. At some point it will change from a floppy hunk of raw meat to a firm hunk of goodness. The magic has happened. Depending on a lot of factors, this could be 5, 6, 10, 12 days. Don't be impatient, don't rush it.

Be one with the bacon.

mjb.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

ChefHoff said:


> I did not take step by step pics as final product is all that is needed. I removed skn and marinated chicken drumsticks in brown sugar, sambel olek, fish sauce, lime zest, double black soy sauce, rice vinegar, and sesame/peanut oil. Frenched the drums. Wrapped in bacon and indirect grilled for two hours. Didn't feel the need to smoke as bacon already smoky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken Lollipops. :bounce::thumb:


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

In chinese cuisine there is a bacon like product that's hung and cured





  








cured-pork-belly-12.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016








I did a hybrid of this and bacon. Hold on to your butts!

1) Dark soy, bourbon, five spice, black pepper -> vac sealed with the belly 4 days

2) Open it up to dry in the fridge 24 hours





  








1780635_10102631936729509_1905870695525248205_n.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016








3) Smoke them things





  








1536588_10102631936664639_6231861232528497760_n.jp




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016








Back in the fridge until you need it.

I made a claypot rice bowl with this and dehydrated-rehydrated shiitake, some more soy and scallions





  








12036568_10102633375775649_5647833633209262551_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016












  








10351003_10102633375655889_2819203869362631288_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Apr 5, 2016








Someone's going to say "brines don't count". Guess what? The supermarket bacon you bought is injected with an array of needles that brines it with salt and liquid smoke. Welcome to the agro industrial business.

I have my homemade dry cured and smoked stuff in the freezer for future dishes this month. Maybe some lardons will go into collard greens or a cassoulet. It's certainly cold enough again


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Superlative!

Now i also want to be one with the bacon.

Well, if a take a look at my belly, i can see some similarities...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Nothing wrong with having some belly.  You are what you eat or something

The Chinese poetically call pork belly the "five layers of heaven".   Talking about the layers of skin-fat-protein-fat-protein


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@chefbuba and @teamfat Thank you for your advice and guidance. I have done my homework, but with something of this nature, every bit of info means a great deal. I also read about not only massaging, but flipping over every day. At the very least, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt. I'm very excited, but sad that I won't get to post entries with MY bacon until close to the end of the month when I will be super busy with work.

After getting the hang of this, I also want to move on to Prague Powder #2 and do whole pig leg Jamon Serrano style. I used to live in Spain and miss being able to have it on the regular. Pity it is illegal in the US, but I'm assuming it's fine if I make it and don't sell it. game on.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Bacon amuse bouche*

Bacon, thyme and ground black pepper in foil papillote.





  








Bacon candy 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016












  








Bacon candy 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016








After aprox 1/2 to 3/4 hour at low oven, bacon is half done. Get a new papillote and add black sugar to the bacon.





  








Bacon candy 3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016








After aprox. 15 minutes or so at high oven the sugar melts. It's done.





  








Bacon candy 4.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016








Serve.





  








Bacon candy 5.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 5, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice, Ordo!  I've done pancetta in similar fashion before, and I can testify on just how tasty such an item can be.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Pork Candy! I can taste it from here.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@chefbuba has to be pork bacon? I thought about doing a duck bacon.. Duck breast has a good fat content albeit separated


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I would think bacon from any animal would be allowed as long as it is a real bacon and not just a brined hunk of meat. Beef bacon is good stuff too that I haven't made for a year.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Removing pointless posts that have nothing to do with challenge. Please stay on topic.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

MillionsKnives said:


> @chefbuba has to be pork bacon? I thought about doing a duck bacon.. Duck breast has a good fat content albeit separated


I don't see why not, as long as we stay within the smoked & cured meat realm.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

chefbuba said:


> I don't see why not, as long as we stay within the smoked & cured meat realm.


I was thinking about the inclusion of pancetta, which is cured but unsmoked, and decided that I had enough smoked bacon ideas that I'd never get around to a pancetta based entry.

Got a small hunk of belly today, it will be curing while Karen and I fly to Phoenix and drive back her dad's car this coming weekend. One hunk in a Schezwan inspired style, the other black pepper and garlic, a favorite of mine.

mjb.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Ordo, Re: *Bacon amuse bouche*

This looks gorgeous. But can you tell me what black sugar is? Is it just dark brown sugar from a packet or is it something special you prepare?


----------



## bill paulk (Nov 18, 2011)

I have been away for a while trying to get my own project off the ground. What is this challenge about chefs. Thank you.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@morning glory look up Kurozato

It's an unrefined sugar from Japan. It became popular in Taiwanese cooking during the Japanese occupation

@Bill Paulk as the title imples- it's all about bacon. Just for fun, there is no prize.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Bacon and Egg Cups

I cooked the bacon about half way so that is was still pliable, meanwhile I cut circles of bread the size of the bottom of the muffin tin. Then arrange the bacon around the muffin tin and pushed the bread circle down inside and top it will a little cheese. Then I broke an egg inside the cup and into a 400 degree oven until the whites are firm. Served with tomatoes and garnished it all with chives and thyme.





  








bacon egg cups.JPG




__
Hank


__
Apr 7, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Extra points if there is bacon and alcohol in that tomato juice. Looks darn tasty!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Hank really like that idea I am definitely doing that.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I did the cups once where instead of bread, the bottom layer was hash browns.

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

My first attemp at doing something wrapped with bacon.

I used ground beef (with soy, chili, onions) and made it into a sausage shape and wrapped a slice of bacon around it.

I was going to put them on the bbq, just like that, but then I changed my mind and stuck a skewer through it.

Note to self: next time decide first what you are going to do, so you can mould the meat properly around the skewer!

I put the skewers in the fridge, waiting for the fire to be ready.

I didn't use a grid, but just a couple of pieces of angle iron to keep the skewers in place. At least this way they couldn't stick!

Skewer 1 came out great.

Skewer 2 didn't hold on to the meat, but luckily I saw it in time and caught the meat and finished it on a grid.

Anyway, it was tasty!





  








01 mince rolled in bacon.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016








Spicy ground beef wrapped in bacon





  








03 braai set up - not sharp.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016











  








04 on skewer on braai - not very good.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016








The fire set up and a skewer on it (my cell phone doesn't take good pictures when it is dark)





  








05 finished.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016











  








06 ready to eat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 8, 2016








And the end result...


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

This month's challenge seems to be very fateful for me. My Prague Powder arrived today and I just found out that a work acquaintance of my wife runs a heritage pig farm! I will be getting a nice belly from a red wattle/large black cross. Can hardly contain my excitement. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

A few tips for first time bacon makers -  score the skin, but don't remove it (you'll lose a lot of product).

After you smoke, rest until it's cool enough to handle, then remove the skin with a sharp knife.  Much easier, much less product lost


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Nikko, thanks, they were tastier than I expected, and easy to assemble.

Chefbuba, well it turned out a shot glass was just the size I needed to cut the bread to fit the muffin tin so since I had it out ... Sadly I didn't think to add bacon.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ordo said:


> *Bacon amuse bouche*
> 
> Bacon, thyme and ground black pepper in foil papillote.
> 
> ...


The beauty of simplicity ....

mimi


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Some people do more than one slab at a time:





  








smokin.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 8, 2016








[ Stolen from The Salt Cured Pig group.]


----------



## colin stevens (Apr 8, 2016)

Spaghetti alla Carbonara

I fried some guanciale in some olive oil while boiling some fresh pasta noodles. When the spaghetti was done, I reserved some pasta water and added the pasta to the guanciale. I took it off the burner and added in the egg and pecorino romano. I topped it with plenty of black pepper and more pecorino romano.





  








image.jpeg




__
colin stevens


__
Apr 8, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

MillionsKnives said:


> A few tips for first time bacon makers - score the skin, but don't remove it (you'll lose a lot of product).
> 
> After you smoke, rest until it's cool enough to handle, then remove the skin with a sharp knife. Much easier, much less product lost


Thank you very much for that tip. I was going to cut skin off first, so appreciate the advice. I am decent at butchering, so I wouldn't have wasted too much product, So, if it does not affect the cure, all good. and the pork cracklings will be even better. (Can I still use skin for cracklings after cure? Always used fresh, raw skin. )


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info re black sugar @MillionsKnives. I have ordered some! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@ChefHoff I keep the skin in the freezer. Adds some smokiness and some salt to soups much like a hamhock would. Actually I did try frying them in my wok once. It's way to smoky, and tastes like a campfire. Not good for cracklings snacking


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooh love bacon, I make my own as I prefer the English back bacon, more meat, less fat  I have some curing now - just rubbed the  curing mix on it this morning


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Sonora Dogs. A true SW mex American creation. The best late nite drunk food in the land. With all the possible toppings I went with a jalepeño, onion, red pepper grill, with tomato, avocado, lime, cheddar, cojito, mustard, ketchup, crema, relish on bacon wrapped grilled hotdog on fresh borillo roll





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016








Got the borillos from a local panderia and they were fresh from oven warm




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016







many possible toppings and names, but a best cross of American and Mexcan cusine.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 10, 2016


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Colin Stevens said:


> Spaghetti alla Carbonara
> 
> I fried some guanciale in some olive oil while boiling some fresh pasta noodles. When the spaghetti was done, I reserved some pasta water and added the pasta to the guanciale. I took it off the burner and added in the egg and pecorino romano. I topped it with plenty of black pepper and more pecorino romano.
> 
> ...


Oh, looks great. Thank you for not adding cream to your carbonara. I like to caramelize some shaved onions in the guanciale fat before I add the pasta. Lots of black pepper, I agree.

I'm not sure if guanciale qualifies for bacon, since it is not smoked. But still looks good!


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Someday said:


> Oh, looks great. Thank you for not adding cream to your carbonara. I like to caramelize some shaved onions in the guanciale fat before I add the pasta. Lots of black pepper, I agree.
> 
> I'm not sure if guanciale qualifies for bacon, since it is not smoked. But still looks good!


Not all bacon is smoked  When we buy bacon we buy the unsmoked.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Potato, Bacon and Cheddar tart 





  








potato, bacon, cheddar tart.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Apr 10, 2016












  








potato, bacon, cheddar tart2.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Apr 10, 2016












  








potato, bacon, cheddar tart3.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Apr 10, 2016












  








potato, bacon, cheddar tart4.jpg




__
sylviam


__
Apr 10, 2016


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

SylviaM said:


> Potato, Bacon and Cheddar tart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes. Is there egg in that?

I feel the need to go work in a field all day digging up potatoes and bailing hay.

Here I thought Carbonara was a heart attack on a plate.

I want some. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

jake t buds said:


> Holy smokes. Is there egg in that?
> 
> I feel the need to go work in a field all day digging up potatoes and bailing hay.
> 
> ...


No, no egg  Just bacon, potato, cheddar, onion, garlic, salt and pepper


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@SylviaM that reminds of something you would have on camping trip or from the chuck wagon with cowboys. My mouth is watering.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

SylviaM said:


> Not all bacon is smoked  When we buy bacon we buy the unsmoked.


Yes, that is called pancetta. I thought be definition bacon is smoked? I can't think of any bacon that isn't smoked. In fact, other than curing, is that not the defining characteristic of bacon?


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Someday said:


> Yes, that is called pancetta. I thought be definition bacon is smoked? I can't think of any bacon that isn't smoked. In fact, other than curing, is that not the defining characteristic of bacon?


Never had bacon that was smoked until I came to the USA. I am from England. I make my own English back bacon, and it is pork loin (not the belly like they use in the USA) cured. Not sure on how they make pancetta, I have used it in some recipes that called for it. Before I made the bacon myself we were paying an exorbitant price in the British store for it. Making it myself is much cheaper


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

SylviaM said:


> Never had bacon that was smoked until I came to the USA. I am from England. I make my own English back bacon, and it is pork loin (not the belly like they use in the USA) cured. Not sure on how they make pancetta, I have used it in some recipes that called for it. Before I made the bacon myself we were paying an exorbitant price in the British store for it. Making it myself is much cheaper


Thats true, though I tend to think of the stuff we call "canadian bacon" isn't really bacon, its more ham.

But a true back bacon is different, I agree.That stuff can be amazing.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Pancetta? Did someone say pancetta?

*Quiche*

Gruyere/ Goat Cheese/ Thyme/ Cream/ Sour Cream/ Scallions





  








pancetta_quiche.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Apr 10, 2016








New filling and crust recipe. Never used sour cream.

Need to work out the kinks. Looks ugly, but tasted pretty good.

Does pancetta count as bacon?


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Someday said:


> Thats true, though I tend to think of the stuff we call "canadian bacon" isn't really bacon, its more ham.
> 
> But a true back bacon is different, I agree.That stuff can be amazing.


But Canadian bacon is great on Eggs Benedict


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Hank said:


> Bacon and Egg Cups
> 
> I cooked the bacon about half way so that is was still pliable, meanwhile I cut circles of bread the size of the bottom of the muffin tin. Then arrange the bacon around the muffin tin and pushed the bread circle down inside and top it will a little cheese. Then I broke an egg inside the cup and into a 400 degree oven until the whites are firm. Served with tomatoes and garnished it all with chives and thyme.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea for breakfast!! Thanks


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

SylviaM said:


> But Canadian bacon is great on Eggs Benedict


Its good on lots of things. I guess I just don't really, despite its name, consider it bacon.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ham......


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Bacon both smoked and unsmoked is very popular in the UK. A quick check at Tesco's (popular UK supermarket) reveals 67 different varieties and brands! Some of them are gammon joints. Some is streaky bacon (smoked and unsmoked) and some is back bacon (smoked and unsmoked).


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Someday said:


> Yes, that is called pancetta. I thought be definition bacon is smoked? I can't think of any bacon that isn't smoked. In fact, other than curing, is that not the defining characteristic of bacon?


My understanding is that bacon can be unsmoked by the process of curing in salt and possibly sugar, then drying in cool air.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

So how does unsmoked cured belly differ from pancetta? And why do we then distinguish between the two, otherwise we would just call pancetta bacon. 

Seems like it might just be a difference between USA and Britain's usage of the word.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have heard of unsmoked bacon referred to as green bacon. 

But what's to point? If I want something without smoke, I will use panchetta.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

If you have to qualify it with a word in front then its not bacon amirite


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Pancetta is eaten 'raw,' sometimes. Would you eat bacon raw? Not me.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I nibble on my home cured bacon raw all the time, tasting and testing, both before and after the smoke.

mjb.

ps:  Gee, out of town for one weekend, and lots of activity. Love it.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I normally keep a side of streaky bacon in the fridge, wrapped in a tea towel or hand kerchief and when it gets pretty dry, I eat it raw (and cooked of course).

I keep the rind on and just slice it to the thickness I like.


----------



## cltfoodtruckguy (Apr 12, 2016)

I am a brand new private Chef and this is my clients favorite. Smokey Bacon Sweet Potato Hash w/ iron skillet fried eggs. The sweet potatoes, and veggies are cooked down in the bacon fat and then the bacon is added to the mix. It's delicious.




  








20160410_185327.jpg




__
cltfoodtruckguy


__
Apr 12, 2016


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Well, in the UK at least, Pancetta is virtually indistinguishable from thinly cut smoked streaky bacon (see below)!





  








pancetta.jpg




__
morning glory


__
Apr 12, 2016











  








smoked streaky.jpg




__
morning glory


__
Apr 12, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I would take that pancetta over the liquid smoke brined stuff we have in supermarkets


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> I would take that pancetta over the liquid smoke brined stuff we have in supermarkets


I agree. And we get that stuff here too! But the one on the right is 'dry cure', and is the one I usually buy. It really is pretty indistinguishable from the pancetta and is the same price. The main difference seems to be that the rashers are slightly thicker than pancetta.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

morning glory said:


> Well, in the UK at least, Pancetta is virtually indistinguishable from thinly cut smoked streaky bacon (see below)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused. I always thought pancetta was UNSMOKED cured pork belly and that is what distinguished it from bacon. The above package is labeled "smoked pancetta" Doesn't that just make it bacon?


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

teamfat said:


> I wish I could find find raw jowl! And yes indeed, metric weights make it so much easier. I'm hoping to see lots of good stuff in this challenge, though it might take a week or two or three.
> 
> mjb.


I buy this at the Asian market to make guanciale. Though the resulting meat is leaner than traditional pork pieces, it has a noticeably richer flavor. See

http://www.babbonyc.com/ingredient/guanciale/

Good Luck


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I started curing bacon 8 days ago.  It felt firmer yesterday and I think it is ready to smoke.  Is it ok to let it continue to cure until tomorrow?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Hank said:


> I started curing bacon 8 days ago. It felt firmer yesterday and I think it is ready to smoke. Is it ok to let it continue to cure until tomorrow?


Depends on a lot of factors: weight, thickness, fat/protein ratio, whether you scored the skin

12 lb belly for me took a week. I would say 8 days is done. Too long a cure and it will get "hammy"

Rinse off the excess salt, pat it down with paper towels, and let it air dry at least overnight in the fridge before you smoke. You need it to dry for the pellicle on the surface to form and allow proper smoke adhesion. When you start your fire, make sure you get a clean blue smoke, not billowing white stuff, before you put the meat on. You've taken 8 days already, spend the time to get the fire right. I like to smoke at about 250 for these 150F internal temp you can pull it off the smoker.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks, I forgot I had to let it dry for a day.  I have a 2lb. slab which is about 1.5" thick.  It has about a 1:1 fatrotein ratio (it's side bacon cut from above the short ribs, not the belly).  I removed the skin before curing, which I know now was a mistake.  It's drying now.  Hope it works.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I guess that must be the main difference between pancetta and bacon (aside from the smoking factor) is that pancetta is dried for a longer period of time. 

Anyways, making your own bacon/pancetta is a lot of fun, and easier than people think it is. Health department doesn't like it when I make my own at work, but that is pretty stupid. Anyways...


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)




----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice Jake!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hank said:


> Thanks, I forgot I had to let it dry for a day. I have a 2lb. slab which is about 1.5" thick. It has about a 1:1 fatrotein ratio (it's side bacon cut from above the short ribs, not the belly). I removed the skin before curing, which I know now was a mistake. It's drying now. Hope it works.


Once this bacon is done and you eat it in two days, your next project will be a WHOLE BELLY. It keeps just fine in the fridge for a month.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hank said:


> I removed the skin before curing, which I know now was a mistake.


Not right or wrong, a matter of preference. I've made good product both ways.

mjb.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

chefbuba said:


> Hank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I forgot I had to let it dry for a day. I have a 2lb. slab which is about 1.5" thick. It has about a 1:1 fatrotein ratio (it's side bacon cut from above the short ribs, not the belly). I removed the skin before curing, which I know now was a mistake. It's drying now. Hope it works.
> ...


I'm sure I will. It seemed kind of silly to do a small piece of pork, especially when I could have just used this.





  








IMG_0086.JPG




__
Hank


__
Apr 15, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@jake t buds Those Al Pastor tacos look incredible. I'm on my way over for leftovers. Wait, the way they looked, I doubt there are any Next time! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I have my bacon in the smoker.  This is my first time smoking anything.  When people suggest temperatures it is the interior temp in the smoker, not the temp of the meat, correct?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Usually says to smoke at X temp until the meat reaches Y temp internally. Usually low temps for smoking bacon and stop when it is 165 internal temp(I go to 145 usually and treat it as an uncooked product). My smoker will hold around 190 on smoke setting.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

ChefHoff said:


> I'm confused. I always thought pancetta was UNSMOKED cured pork belly and that is what distinguished it from bacon. The above package is labeled "smoked pancetta" Doesn't that just make it bacon?


So am I! But this is what BBC Good Food says:

"Pancetta is Italian cured pork belly - the equivalent of streaky bacon. It has a deep, strong, slightly salty flavour, is fairly fatty and comes either smoked or unsmoked.

You can buy pancetta either as straight rashers (which tend to be smoked), as round slices cut from a roll (which tend to be unsmoked), or diced."


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm still not sure if pancetta is bacon but I've been jonesin' for Pasta e Fagioli.





  








Pasta e Figioli.JPG




__
Hank


__
Apr 16, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

In other news, I turned pork belly into bacon.





  








IMG_1405.JPG




__
Hank


__
Apr 16, 2016


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Hank said:


> In other news, I turned pork belly into bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work, on both counts.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice first attempt, pasta looks good too.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Somewhat surprised we've not seen a rendition of this dish yet.

*The Players*





  








cfb_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 17, 2016








Fairly basic pile of stuff. Store bought bacon, since mine is still in the cure, store bought sausage since I am actually kind of sick and not feeling all that energetic. You might have seen that jar of smoked and fermenting peppers before, one of the Fresnos is going into the hash browns.

*The Procedure*

I like a drop or two of hot sauce in my egg wash, in this case a mustard based habanero concoction:





  








cfb_02.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 17, 2016








Potato gets grated and rinsed. Chop some onion and one of the peppers. Get a pot of oil heating.





  








cfb_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 17, 2016








Hash browns are underway, getting the sausage rendered out for the gravy. The bacon strips are double dipped, flour, egg, flour again and into the fryer.





  








cfb_04.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 17, 2016








Deep frying can be a bit messy. But usually worth it.

*The Product*

Chicken Fried Bacon with sausage gravy.





  








cfb_05.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 17, 2016








I was a bit surprised at how quickly the gravy went from perfect to a bit too thick just while I was taking the picture. Still tasty, though. If I die of a heart attack from this "low cal diet plate" at least I will die happy.

mjb.


----------



## acethat (Mar 4, 2016)

What do you mean with you "_Frenched the drums._"?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Triple bypass on a plate - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif Looks good to tell you the truth.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

acethat said:


> What do you mean with you "_Frenched the drums._"?


It means that they scraped or otherwise removed all the meat and sinew from around the bone to give it a clean appearance. Most commonly seen on Lamb and Pork chops, often on Ribeyes too. Drums are shorthand for "drumettes" and refer to the wing joint closest to the breast.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

82b704e64c5bf58f39f8fe27a1923c5c.jpg?itok=EGM2pNKA




__
steve tphc


__
Apr 19, 2016








Vic Bergeron, owner of Trader Vic's restaurant, in San Francisco, brought rumaki into 1950~1960's dining culture. He claimed these toothpick skewered hors d'oeuvre came from Hawaii, with Chinese roots and a Japanese name. These were a favorite of mine when my dad took us to Trader Vic's in West Los Angeles. These are easy to make and batch cook in quantity for guests.

Skewers

3 inch bamboo skewers or toothpicks, soaked in cold water for 20 minutes

Thin slices of peeled ginger (or use sushi ginger)

Water chestnuts halves

Chicken livers

Peppered Hickory smoked bacon slices

Marinade

Seasoned rice wine vinegar

Low sodium soy

Brown sugar

Minced garlic

Minced ginger

Assemble a bite size skewer that consists of a single thin slice of ginger, half a water chestnut, a chunk of chicken liver. Wrap everything with a half a slice of bacon.

Marinate skewers in a combination of minced garlic, minced ginger, low sodium soy, and brown sugar for a hour, turn over go another hour. Grill or broil with low heat taking care not to burn.

Here is a link Emeril recipe http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/rumaki-recipe.html


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Someday said:


> Drums are shorthand for "drumettes" and refer to the wing joint closest to the breast.


As I remember it, the three parts, 1st, 2nd and 3rd sections are the drum, the flat and the tip. Tips are best used in stock, though I often keep them on when doing whole wings.

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Someday said:


> It means that they scraped or otherwise removed all the meat and sinew from around the bone to give it a clean appearance. Most commonly seen on Lamb and Pork chops, often on Ribeyes too. Drums are shorthand for "drumettes" and refer to the wing joint closest to the breast.


Couldn't have said it better myself, and not that it matters, but when i made that comment I was referring to drumsticks from the leg quarter not drumettes from the wing, but same idea.

On another note, I was not able to get my pork belly in time to be able to cure, rest, and smoke. I am still making it and am very excited, but won't make the end of month timeline. Oh well. I will still post late pics on this thread for posterity.

@Hank - yours looks great. Nice work!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

teamfat said:


> As I remember it, the three parts, 1st, 2nd and 3rd sections are the drum, the flat and the tip. Tips are best used in stock, though I often keep them on when doing whole wings.
> 
> mjb.


I leave them on for this reason -





  








IMG_20160419_183818_zpsqq3wgvj5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Apr 19, 2016








Now my whole wing is crispy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was gifted a piece of pork belly the other day from a pasture raised pig.  No time for bacon, but it's going to make a wonderful, crispy Chinese style cracklin'.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Come on Mike, you have ten days to knock out some bacon...... Plenty of time.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

> Now my whole wing is crispy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


Are those coins I see on the stove?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes I have one pan that is out of whack and I need to shim the grate to level it. Too cheap to buy a new one - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> Yes I have one pan that is out of whack and I need to shim the grate to level it. Too cheap to buy a new one - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


That's problem solving right there /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was thinking the poor fellow had Nickleback playing on the radio.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess you can say this dish was inspired by pasta and the color green lol.

Since i love making some things really out of the box i ended up with this concotion.

I just love pasta, but i love vegetables, and i love bacon, and DAMN do i love the color green!!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

*Faux Pasta w/ Pesto:*

So i cooked off some bacon and some calabresa sausage. Rendered the fat. Sauted my "Angel Hair (Zucchini) Pasta " in the bacon and calabresa.

Off the stove really quick and into the pasta strainer to get all those nice bacon and sausage juices separted.

Used those juices with the arugula, tomatoe and garlic (just a bit more of evo, hint of salt and a small spoon of vinegar) to make my pesto.

Added some quickly fried okra for another shade of green on the plate and some texture.

Forgive all the amount of green and the plating lol.

P.S. Yes i really do like green...





  








Angel Hair Zucchini Pasta.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Apr 22, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll stick with green /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Bacon, avo and tomato seem like a classic combo to me (ant lettuce, but I didn't have)





  








01 ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016








I made it in quacamole





  








02 quacamole.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016








roasted the bacon rashers in the oven





  








04 rashers in oven.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016








Put them on a roll





  








05 rashers on roll.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016








And here is my bacon-quacamole roll





  








07 ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 22, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Apr 23, 2016








Bacon egg and cheddar muffins. I made the eggs sunny side up and then melted cheese over top. With sheet pan cover and grilled muffins n bacon grease. They may not look like much but if you like grease. Dey gots da motts.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Those muffins look TASTY!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steve TPHC said:


> 82b704e64c5bf58f39f8fe27a1923c5c.jpg?itok=EGM2pNKA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not your photo. Did you even make it this month?

Pay attention to the challenge rules please


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Bacon-Mushroom Pizza.

I made the dough and used the following toppings:

Tomato-chili-garlic-oregano sauce, pre-fried bacon and mushrooms, mozarella, gouda, capers and basil leaves.

The taste of the first one was great, but the dough didn't brown enough to my liking, so I made another one.





  








1 pizza.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 23, 2016








For that one, I used the same ingredients, but I didn't pre fry the mushrooms and bacon and I baked it on a cast iron skillet.

First on the stove to brown the bottom. Then under the broiler to brown the top.

That worked well.





  








4 pan pizza.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 23, 2016











  








6 pan pizza.jpg




__
butzy


__
Apr 23, 2016








Next time, I will use the same ingredients, pan fry the pizza, but pre-fry the bacon as I prefer crispy bacon.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Only one more week to go - hope these firm up soon:





  








not_yet.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 23, 2016








Looks like I forgot to label them. Hope I can tell which one is the garlic and black pepper.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 10lb belly and a piece of shoulder that I should have smoked today, but life got in the way.......I also scored a couple of Angus packer briskets for just under $2 lb. One's going on in the morning.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Belly and shoulder.




  








image.jpeg




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 24, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Final stretch, get those entries in soon!





  








grits.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Apr 24, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I got a slab of belly pork in brine with some added juniper and bay (and chili).

I fear that I won't be ready in time though.

I put it in on the 23rd.

when it has finished curing, I will cold smoke it.

The night temperatures are just becoming about low enough to be able to cold smoke.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Apr 28, 2016







This is the closest I'm going to get to cooking with bacon this month. This is TJ's applewood smoked bacon accompanied by my soft scramble.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I was expecting a burst of last minute activity.  I was also hoping to have my bacon done in time, didn't happen. The Sichuan style was going to be fried up and served with egg foo yung, the garlic bacon was going to be incorporated into a garlic bacon cheeseburger.

Oh well.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

So the month is over and we have a winner. I thought that there would much more activity with an ingredient like bacon.

I was expecting many more entries and was waiting on a couple of classics like _Beef Bourguignon or_ Coq au Vin to make an appearance and for at least a handful of people to show their homemade bacon.

Ordo had a very nice entry with the Bacon Amuse Bouche, pork candy at it's finest.

SylviaM with her Potato, Bacon, Cheddar Tart. I could go for a slice of that with a couple of poached eggs.

Hank with Bacon & Egg Cups and his first foray into making bacon.

JakeTBuds with her take on Tacos Al Pastor, the meat marinated with a paste from a variety of dried chilies and spices, the fresh tomatillo salsa and that blood orange margarita scored bonus points.

So for this month's challenge, Jake takes home the Bacon!

Congrats!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations, Jake!

I too expected more entries and a wider variety, like a classic quiche and bacon wrapped grilled peppers.

I had planned to have some bacon ready, the first slab was to go in the cure before we left for Phoenix a few weeks ago. It didn't, had to chuck it because it spoiled while we were gone. Second attempt took too long. Here is what it look

s like at the moment:





  








smokin.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 1, 2016








6 hours of cold smoke yesterday ( apple ) and about 4 hours into it today. Maybe Jake will pick a theme that will let me make use of it in the May challenge.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats to JakeTBuds - Looking forward to the next challenge.  I was just too busy to bring it last month with too much going on.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@jake t buds wins finally! Congrats and thanks chefbuba for the bacon challenge, I've been salivating over bacon this whole month!


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations JakeTBuds. Looking forward to May challenge. I will have a lot more time to participate. Still working on my pork belly cure, so hopefully can incorporate that. 

Thanks Chef Bubba. Great ingredient and very inspiring to me personally. Got me to finally make my own. I've been perfecting my smoking technique for the last ten years, to add my own cured meat is huge. Thanks


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations Jake /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Like Teamfat: my bacon was not ready in time.

It will go into the cold smoker tonight


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Thanks very much everybody!!  I feel honored once again, especially since my food involved no curing!!! The thread inspired me to try, though!!!

There were indeed some great entries. Congrats to everybody who participated. 

I’ll try to have May’s challenge up by either this evening or tomorrow morning. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Well Done, Jake!


----------

